# Almost Time for Farrowing



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My AGH Dulcinea is getting close to farrowing for the first time! Hopefully within the week she will have healthy piglets. It's my first time as well, so here's to hoping it all goes smoothly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You will have to post pictures.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Following...soon to be newbie farrowing too! Tell us everything ith pics too! :laugh:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

the hardest part of farrowing is to stay out of the way and let nature take its course. you will likely loose some piglets because it is her first liter. she looks like she will have a big litter.
I love watching baby pigs play.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting!

Her pen is in very good condition, I guess it really is true that guineas are not as destructive as other breeds.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I figured she'd only have a few because she doesn't look that big to me. But she is the first pregnant pig I've been around, so who knows. Lol. I'm not looking forward to losing piglets though.  

They aren't too bad. They only dig and make mud puddles in the front part of their pen. They did snap the hot wire with their pool. And they like to move their hut around. But altogether, I really enjoy them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No piglets or change in behavior yet, btw.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks good...watch for those teats to fill first. The waiting kills me every time!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, and my girls nest like crazy the day they farrow!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Her teats are filling out, it's just hard to see in pics. Plus she won't cooperate and lay down.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

When she starts dripping, it won't be long  It looks like she's going to have about 6 piglets. Just my guess!
Generally they don't need any help, and they're good moms as well...at least all the gilts & sows I've been around were :lol: For some reason or another our pigs would have litters of between 8-12, no matter if it was first time or not! Piglets are soo fun to watch though


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Her pen is in very good condition, I guess it really is true that guineas are not as destructive as other breeds.


We thought that too....don't ever let anyone tell you AGH's don't root.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Boy, is that true!!! They graze really nice all summer here but after winter their area looks like a war-zone! 
I'm gonna wean 7 agh babies tomorrow. They're so big and healthy @ 5 weeks, it's time to move mom back to the pig field.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mylie - any progress from your gal?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Mylie - any progress from your gal?


Right! We want to see baby pics!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing yet, but I didn't check this morning. I'm going to check this afternoon after my classes are done.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No milk, no nesting, no piglets. She's holding them hostage.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep...that's what they do!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No changes today, but I do have a question. I've read that you're supposed to give an iron shot to newborn piglets. What's the iron called, where can I get it, and how much should I give them?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never given it...just my 2 cents


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't give them ether since I went to natural farrowing It is just too dangerous.
I thought there was iron pills you could give them too.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

So much for reading that they would farrow around 4 days after getting a swollen vulva. She pretty much is acting like she has no plans to give birth anytime soon.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's what she looks like today. Her lady parts flap around when she runs.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

so your sow didn't read the book?
My sows haven't either


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

All my animals like to drive me crazy before they give up the goods.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mylie, I feel your pain...it will happen when you have given up all hope - or when you have to leave the house for the day


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

watch for weather changes 
I don't know if weather has anything to do with farrowing but it does take your mind off it. 

I have noticed that sows that don't read the book and go over often have larger litters
now watch her have 4 piglets just to make me look dumb


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

So, since Dulcinea isn't cooperating, mother nature decided to give me a surprise. A stray dog had 9 puppies under our shed. They are awfully cute, but we're trying to get a rescue to come out and get them. It's getting pretty chilly out and I don't want 9 more stray dogs running around.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my oh my! I know the unwanted pets is a huge problem but they are precious! I sure hope you find a rescue. So many rescues ship puppies up from Georgia to our area, puppies get adopted immediately once they are old enough. Usually they find a foster home up here. Is momma dog friendly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no, after what you went through before. I hope you can find a rescue to take them quickly. They are cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Katherine - can't help myself, gotta try to help you help these guys - here is the website of a rescue in Rhode Isnald that brings dogs from Georgia, vets them, and adopts them out from foster homes. I hope they can help you :
http://www.newenglandhumanesociety.com/main_page.html


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Not really, Salteylove. She runs far away any time she sees us.

I know, right? And it's 9 puppies again too. The rescue in my county is trying to find a place to take them. Hopefully we can catch the mom since they're newborns and she needs spaying. There's no animal control here so it's frustrating.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's too bad that she is feral, they will have to use a live trap/have-a-heart trap to get her.

I hope the rescue in your county acts fast and finds a foster home for them. Keep us updated!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll keep you updated on the puppies.

So, I guess this is why people seperate the boar, so they have due dates. Lol. I only have the two and they've been together since they were 2-3 months old and they are a year now. Everything I read on the web about typical farrowing signs has been wrong to far. 3 weeks from starting a milk bar they'll birth and it's been a month. 4 days from puffy vag and it's been over a week.  So people waiting like me, don't believe everything you read. ;-) I'm officially crazy and feel like she'll never have them, so is it time? Lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

As soon as you look away, is when she'll sneak them out probably :smile:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How is she doing? Any piggies yet?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No piglets. It might be wishful thinking, but she did seem slower this morning. Normally she comes running when I go out there. Today she waddled out of her hut and just looked at me for a minute. Then walked to her food bowl.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think we're making progress. She's been hanging in her hut except for eating. Her teats are feeling harder and her lady parts are super swollen. The picture does no justice.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been following this tread. I can't wait for little piggy pics!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She isn't still in with another pig is she? Another pig will often kill babies or it and the mama will fight and hurt each other because the mamas get super protective after they deliver.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's with my boar. AGH are supposed to be calmer and the males are supposed to be good with the babies. A lot of people with AGH keep them all together. I've asked around. I'll keep an eye out and if there's a problem, I'll put him in with the goats. But from what I've been told, it should be fine.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I natural farrow. The other sows should be fine but the boar is a problem. The sow will come in to heat three days after farrowing. The boar will get excited and step on the piglets.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I've only worked with hamps, yorks, spots, durocs, etc. Just speaking from experience there. But I firmly believe the animal's owner knows best  they will be cute babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay!! Piggies probably pending! 
I've had piglets along with the boar and separated too. I had one fatality while the boar was in one time, but I'm not sure it was him. Just watch for any problems .


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see baby piggies!!! Please do tell the outcome with sow and boar together.....heard good and bad. We are hoping to keep ours together too, as they have such a good "couple" relationship. Unfortunately...we think the boar is starting to get protective of her and has started attacking us if we get near her or near their shelter. Did yours ever do anything like that?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I appreciate hearing everyone's experiences. Trust me, I'm nervous as all heck about this whole thing. I just want it to go smoothly. Goats are much less nervewracking.

My boar isn't protective or aggressive. He's only a year old, but I hope that doesn't change. Even so, I've read too many horror stories to treat them casually. I give them scratches behind their ears, but I also don't turn my back on them.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

I think your piggies ar gonna do awesome! 

I'm guessing your gonna have 8 little ones running around very very soon! 

opcorn:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

MylieD said:


> I appreciate hearing everyone's experiences. Trust me, I'm nervous as all heck about this whole thing. I just want it to go smoothly. Goats are much less nervewracking.
> 
> My boar isn't protective or aggressive. He's only a year old, but I hope that doesn't change. Even so, I've read too many horror stories to treat them casually. I give them scratches behind their ears, but I also don't turn my back on them.


 I'm honestly scared of pigs...I know :-(....I think it's mostly just that I've never really had any experience around them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel about pigs, how I feel about dogs. I don't trust either of them. Lol. But I do like pigs. They can be cute and sweet.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any help on the puppy front? :-/


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing yet, Salteylove. I'm going to call around to some shelters this weekend.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MylieD said:


> Nothing yet, Salteylove. I'm going to call around to some shelters this weekend.


Good luck! I hope you will try the rescue I posted the website for who transports from GA to RI - they have a great network in both states and should be able to work quickly for you!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I filled out a contact form, so we'll see what happens. I'm going to call the next county over's humane society tomorrow when it's open.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Piglets have been born! I missed it. There's six and they're dry and alive. They were wobbling all around the pen. She was not concerned when I gathered them up to put them in the hut where it was warmer. Shouldn't she be paying more attention to them? I'm going to watch for a bit.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a pic.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay! So cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! So glad for you! Looks like a variety of sizes..? I hope momma 'gets into it'. It might take her a little time.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those little suckers get around and they're so tiny they can fit through the fence. She's feeding them right now, outside the hut of course. I hope they go back in the hut and stay warm. I wish she had done this in the day.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh and yeah, there's a couple really small and a couple bigger. There's a girl just like her with white feet.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

One more pic and I'm going to bed. Hopefully everyone is ok in the morning.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awwww! Congrats! They are so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Everyone is ok this morning. Don Cerdo, the boar, is being fine with them. I don't think he knows what to think of them. He backs away when they get close. One did snuggle up to him when he laid down. The mom was being a little annoyed with them and started pushing them away, but she settled down. They are so cute and fuzzy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HaHaHa! They are too cute


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Too freaking cute!!! Sitting on their lil butts eating. Nice! Thanks for sharing Mylie!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just a few more pics and I'll be done for now. I brought a couple inside to show to my boys. The runty boy fell asleep when my son was holding him. I took a pic of the girl that looks like Dulcinea. She is big and fiesty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

One of my babies got stepped on and has a gash. :-( I cleaned her up and bandaged her. Hope it'll heal ok without stitches.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope she does OK for you.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, I am sorry to hear that. I'd Make sure it doesn't bleed around the other babies. They seem to pick on injured ones sometimes


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I wrapped her up in that stretchy bandage. I didn't think it was good to have an open wound around the others. Some people said wrapping it might encourage infection. Who knows. I asked on a pig site and got three different opinions, so I'm going to treat it how I've treated other wounds. I do have long acting penicillin on hand if it looks to be getting infected. But for now, just lots of neosporin. That's the cure all in my house.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think that sounds good for the time being...that pink nose is so cute! All of mine have black noses but some have a pink spot between the nostrils.












these are my present litter..but they're much bigger now


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Cuties! Dulcinea, the mom, has a pink nose. Only one piglet got her pink nose. There is another little girl with white feet, but not as much as the one I took a picture of.

What do your piglets look like now?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I sold 3 today so just have 4 to go  momma pig went back into the big pig field and was bred again within3 days ...oh well, I guess that's her life..baby machine.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They look so fat and healthy. I'm kinda looking forward to mine being more solid and less fragile. That little bit of pink on its nose is cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Piggies are doing good. They stayed in the hut, out of the rain all day. The pig that got stepped on is healing quick and was extra squeely today when I checked on her. I finally noticed she does have a little pink on her nose too.


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

Piglets are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That they are!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know what ya mean...I always feel better when they get nice and chubby! It doesn't take long


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you seen this, Milk & Honey? I'm afraid it's an umbilical hernia. 4 of them have popped out belly buttons. But maybe it could be an infection?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

For those wondering about the dogs, I called everyone around and the only place willing to help was the New Hampshire group. The catch is I have to foster them until weaning and then they'll take them and the mom up north. I'm going to try to tame the mom some with food.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MylieD said:


> For those wondering about the dogs, I called everyone around and the only place willing to help was the New Hampshire group. The catch is I have to foster them until weaning and then they'll take them and the mom up north. I'm going to try to tame the mom some with food.


Half-hearted yay! Can you set up a temporary kennel around the puppies and leave it open for a week while feeding her in there and then close her in one day?

I so wish I could offer to foster them, but I have no idea where I would keep nine pooping and peeing puppies. I really don't know how breeders can raise them inside a home! and sounds like the momma dog is liable to be an escapee/bolter.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's what I plan on doing, setting up a pen outside. The joke is I did keep 9 pooping and peeing puppies inside once before. The room was a wreck when they were big enough to go outside. I think my husband agreed to this so easily is because they'll be leaving the state. Lol.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have seen them..but I haven't worried about them. I think it is just a popped out umbilical hernia, but I haven't experienced any problems associated.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone freaked me out about it. I'm taking one to the vet just to get it checked over. Now I've got a little runty boy that's not growing, so I'm supplementing him. He seemed pretty dehydrated today. Can't catch a break it seems. He is an awfully cute and sweet little thing though.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Always the safest bet. Do all you can for the little guy...just want to say that I've had bad luck with Saving the ones that start to fail... . Still I like having a baby in the house (bathtub) to snuggle up with and care for...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't taken him from the rest. I just bring him a bowl of milk a few times a day. I'm going away for the night and debating taking him with me.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I forgot to say the vet check went well today. They did say the belly buttons will be fine on their own and the swellings already going down.

Here's a pic of Little Bubba with his much bigger siblings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Glad they are ok.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! He's a little shrimp compared to his litter mates! Lol. I hope he makes it. They sure are cute.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is. I don't think he's grown at all. He's pooping and peeing, squealing and running around with the rest though, so who knows what's up with him. I hope he makes it too.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We brought Super Pig to Tractor Supply yesterday.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's so small  Hope he makes it....nice group of piglets you have


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet with extra food he will do ok. He sure is cute.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yesterday he gave me a scare with pretty bad scours, but we got it stopped quickly. He's doing much better today and is eating really well.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Baby Bubba is doing okay. He seems to be getting a little weight on him, though I don't think he's actually growing much since I brought him in. He's still fighting scours off and on. I started adding a little rice cereal to his milk to see if that helps. All the other pigs are doing awesome. Dulcinea and Don Cerdo are great parents and have even started letting the piglets eat out of their bowls. They are getting plump and are feisty things. My phone was almost dead when I was out there or I would've taken some new pics.

I made a shelter for the dogs too and moved them out from under the porch. I think mom likes the new digs and getting fed every day. I think she needs to see a vet though. Her udder (or whatever it's called in dogs) looks messed up. But she's still scared. She won't run away now, just goes off and sits to watch me. So we're making progress. Puppies are fat and healthy still, with open eyes. They have fleas though.  I don't know what you can do for 2 week old puppies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute. I'd say wash in Dawn soap but not sure if mom would reject them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't catch a break with my little guy. He got stepped on when he was a day or two old, right above his hoof. There was some skin missing, nothing that looked too bad. I've been putting neosporin on it. Now it seems to be infected. He won't put any weight on his leg. I'm bringing him to the vet tomorrow. He is becoming a pricey pig, but I feel invested in him now.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor guy! Hope the vet gets him better for you!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks. Here's the rest of the pig family. They are doing really well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope he does ok for you. The rest are too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MylieD said:


> Baby Bubba is doing okay. He seems to be getting a little weight on him, though I don't think he's actually growing much since I brought him in. He's still fighting scours off and on. I started adding a little rice cereal to his milk to see if that helps. All the other pigs are doing awesome. Dulcinea and Don Cerdo are great parents and have even started letting the piglets eat out of their bowls. They are getting plump and are feisty things. My phone was almost dead when I was out there or I would've taken some new pics.
> 
> I made a shelter for the dogs too and moved them out from under the porch. I think mom likes the new digs and getting fed every day. I think she needs to see a vet though. Her udder (or whatever it's called in dogs) looks messed up. But she's still scared. She won't run away now, just goes off and sits to watch me. So we're making progress. Puppies are fat and healthy still, with open eyes. They have fleas though.  I don't know what you can do for 2 week old puppies.


 Severe flea infestation can kill young puppies from anemia so treatment is definitely necessary. You need to treat the mother dog first as she is the main source of fleas. Your best bet is a CapStar tablet in a can of wet dog food since applying a topical to her will be impossible right now. You do not need a prescription for CapStar.

Do you have Diatomaceous Earth? Is there some type of bedding in their new shelter?

You don't want them to breath in the diatomaceous earth, but if you can sprinkle it in the area of their shelter that may knock down some of the fleas. If there is washable bedding, it needs to be washed in HOT water. If you are using wood chips or similar, you may consider mixing in some Cedar wood shavings to help deter to the fleas.

A Dawn bath would certainly be most effective, but I understand the rejection fears! Treating mom and treating or replacing the bedding & area daily should help until you can bathe them!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got some straw to put down in their shelter. I had a blanket in the kennel, but they soaked it with pee in like a day, so I had to come up with a different idea. I'll put down some diatomaceous earth before I put down the straw. I've been running all over the place today, so I didn't get a chance to clean it all out today. I'll get it done tomorrow. They sure do stink, so it'd be nice if I could bathe them. I think I'll wait another week or two though, just so we don't have any mom problems. I can not deal with bottle raising more than this pig right now.

Bubba's vet visit went well. He's got a sore hiney from the scours, so I get to put neosporin on it, as well as his foot. The vet gave me some antibiotic drops to give him. Hopefully he'll be good to go soon. He gained a whole 3 oz in almost a week.  But I guess some gain is better than nothing. He definitely looks and sounds healthier. Everyone in the office was loving on him, which he did not appreciate.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This piglet is just too stinking cute. He tucks himself in the blankets.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh man, am I glad I don't raise pigs. I'm not sure I'd be able to part with that little guy if he was mine! He's tooo cute! He'd make me feel bad every time I ate bacon! Lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So cute!!! Keep up the good work! I've never had much luck with DE and fleas...but it can't hurt either


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't want to part with him, but my husband doesn't agree yet. We'll see. I don't eat meat myself, though I'm sure some of my piglets will be eaten by someone eventually. It's sad, but that's life.

I cleaned out the puppy pen today. They were fussing at me for waking them up. There were only a couple fleas when I checked before, I think because it's cooling down out. Hopefully the change of bedding helps for now.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I gave the puppies their first solid food today. Only one would eat it at first, but eventually five of them wandered over to have a try. I think Mama senses when I put out food, because she came out of nowhere like a minute later and wanted to join in eating the puppy food soup.

Bubba, the pig, is doing well. He's 2.2lbs now and looking round. His infection is gone and he's finally healthy. All the other piggies are doing great too. They have started eating a little bit of pig food. My husband keeps counting down the weeks until we can sell them because he's a meanie.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So glad your runty piglet is doing better and the pups are doing well too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

GOSH! Those piglets are adorable but the puppies just downright steal my heart! Is the momma dog border collie looking or what? You are very kind to feed her well - the puppies look healthy as a result. I hope that rescue follows through for you and adopts them all out when they are old enough and helps to trap and spay the mom.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Not at all. From looking online, I think she's a black & tan hound mix. I'll attach a pic of her. The puppies are definitely healthy looking. They a going to be big dogs.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I have a picture posting problem. My sister was over visiting and we had a chance to take individual pictures of all the puppies. We started naming them, just for fun, so if anyone wants to suggest an easy to remember name, go for it. The last four are Dottie, Ralph, Sandy, and Wren.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a bunch of cute (big) puppies! Glad the piggy is doing better. I'm always ready for the piglets to go - by the time they're ready...but then, I've had several litters now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute! Sam, Ben, Rose, Annie, Buck, Coco.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We've decided to go with Bonnie, Carlie, Annie, Wild Style, Winnie, Sandy, Dottie, Ralph, and Wren. Now if I can remember them all, it'll be pretty amazing.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This guy is just too much.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He definitely looks plumper and healthier in that photo! Nice work!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is a pudgy little sausage now. Active and playful. All his bodily functions work like they should too, finally. Now to convince him pellets aren't so bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bubba is going with us to my brother's for Thanksgiving and I may have made him a bowtie so he looks handsome. Lol.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG! He is so stinking cute! And he's gotten so big. You've done a great job with him. He should make this thanksgiving one to remember.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is way too cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I weighed him this morning and he's 5 1/2 lbs!! He's growing so fast now. I might have to wrangle one of the other piglets and see what they weigh. They are on the wild side, so it should be fun.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Bubba is the same size as the biggest boy piglet. Well, he's like an inch shorter lengthwise, but he's fatter in the belly.

Here's some random pig and puppy pics. The pigs were being naughty and squeezing out of their pen to go run around and visit the goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Glad he caught up to the rest.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can Bubba live with his littermates or do the sow and boar act aggressively to him now that he has been separate?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

When I had him visit before they were fine. I'm going to try to transition him this weekend.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cute bunch of babies! That all look very healthy!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bubba's outside. Everyone is being nice to him, but he's not being nice to them. He's fighting with and trying to bite his siblings when they get close to him. He's not doing any damage, so I'm letting him be. Hopefully he gets used to everyone and starts playing nice. I'll probably bring him in for the night for the first couple nights, just because I'm a helicopter pig parent according to my husband. ;-)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, he's just used to being an only child! Lol! I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Mom tried to bite him twice yesterday afternoon, so he's back inside until I figure out a better way to re-introduce him.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

piglets and puppies? man that is a lot of cuteness! Sorry to hear Bubba's having a hard time transitioning back outside. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm surprised she knows who he is (specifically). I had two sows farrow within a day of each other and the babies shared both moms...whoever was laying down for them got all the babies nursing!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bubba came to Thanksgiving with us and I think he had a good time. Everyone else is still doing well and growing nicely.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol he is a cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his bow!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That last pic with him passed out asleep, is just precious!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my!!! He is too cute (and I think he knows it )


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh he is just darling!
Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ideas for trapping the mom dog?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MylieD said:


> Ideas for trapping the mom dog?


 The rescue won't help you with this?!?! My my...

Well, the best suggestion I have is using a XL Have-a-heart trap (coyote sized) and placing something super stinky and delicious in there. These traps can be pricey, so you may ask around your friends and neighbors or Facebook, or local animal control to see if you can borrow one. If the rescue is accepting the mother dog, then don't take her out of that trap until you get them to their kennel, as you will never get her back in.

Otherwise, this is the best resource I could find: https://feraldog.wordpress.com/

So glad you could get the puppies socialized so they will have a better shot at being happy tame pets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a dog kennel panels you can set up? We caught a dog by feeding him in the kennel. Then one day I hid close by and shut the door.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The rescue is in New Hampshire and I'm in Georgia. Once I trap her, they will get someone to pick her up. She killed some of my chickens that got loose, which is why they are taking her now. The puppies have to stay until 12 weeks. 

I will call my town's animal control and see if they will help. They wouldn't take the dog and puppies because I'm not in city limits, but maybe they'll help trap her. The only kennel I have is what the puppies sleep in.

We are trying to socialize them so they get adopted. Dogs might not be my favorite but I still want to give them the best shot.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bubba's ready for Christmas.  I'm going to take all the puppies and him in for pictures at Petsmart in a couple weeks. Hopefully the puppies somewhat behave.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The rescue wants to move the puppies to a foster up north closer to a low cost clinic. I said my college does it for $14, but she still wants to move them. I think she doesn't like that I'm raising them outside, even though they are perfectly fine, friendly, and healthy. But maybe that's just me being paranoid. I'm supposed to meet someone later this week to send them on their way. I still haven't caught the mom. Maybe this next week I'll get that done too.

Bubba moved outside with the goats. They share a fence with the pigs, so he can interact with them without being hurt. The goats are fine with him and he seems very content in there. He loves rooting around and having room to roam. Plus he finally decided pig food was a good thing. Someone's coming to look at the piglets on Wednesday and hopefully buy one. They are eating and drinking well, so I think they are good to go.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck catching the mom! Be safe.

Glad to hear Bubba has buddies and that he's liking pig food. :laugh:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Working with this shelter has been nothing but a hassle and it will be the last time I ever ask one for help. Next time my husband can relocate the whole bunch to another county like he wanted to do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a shame. I hope everything works out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the pig in a sweater. So cute!
You are an angel to work so hard for those puppies. Sorry it has been so hard.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks! I love my little guy too. He's doing so well outside too, but I have to admit I miss having him inside. 

I'm supposed to be meeting someone on Saturday to pass the puppies over. I will be happy when this is all over, though I will miss the little stinkers. I really hope I never have to deal with puppies again. Letting them go is too sad and I have no desire whatsoever for a grown dog.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Katherine do you know what rescue it is? i live in New Hampshire and might know of the rescue


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So what happened with puppies and mom?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's the humane society up there. The info is somewhere earlier in the messages.

The puppies are fine. They got split into groups of two and three for foster homes and they got vet care. The mom ran off soon as the puppies were gone and haven't seen her since.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm glad they got homes!
How is Bubba?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the puppies are doing ok. It's a shame the mom ran off.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Growing good. He's still the biggest of the bunch, but not by much. I moved all the piglets together, though he still prefers goat company. Two piglets should be going to a new home and I think we're growing out Bubba's two brothers, so I just have to find a home for one girl. Turns out no one wants piglets in the winter.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's Bubba by his lonesome and then a pic of the rest of the gang.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did he ever integrate in with the rest? They sure are growing.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

All the piglets are together with the goats. He doesn't really interact with the other piglets though. He does try to play with the goats though and follows them around.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

It's a little sad to hear he doesn't socialize with his own, but really cute to hear him trying to play with the goats! :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Boy, it's sure true that no one wants pigs in the winter!!! I'm trading a 5 mo. Old pig for some poultry...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel ya. The person who was supposed to get two gilts backed out on me after stringing me along for a couple weeks. Oh well. I'll hang on them until I can sell them. We decided to just grow out two of the boars (soon to be castrated). So I only need to sell the three lady piglets.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay! I finally sold my three female piglets! All to the same person too. I got $225 total for them, so I'm happy. I was beginning to think we'd be eating the girls as well as the boys.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! It's always nice to see some of the piggies get new homes!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Farrowing round 2 is almost here! Dulcea has started to get her milk bar. And now I know she'll just have them when she has them, so I'm not as stressed. I did give her lots of hay to make a nest when she's ready. I wanted to move them to a new pen before she has them, but I don't think it's going to happen. The new pen is still only half built. :-/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat. Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you processed any and eaten them yet from the last batch? I wish I could raise a couple pigs! No space here...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No Stephanie. They take a year to grow to size. They are slow growing, smaller hogs, but the meat is supposed to be really good. We are growing out two to butcher in October or November. I don't eat it, but I'll let you know what my husband thinks of it when he does. My brother's going to buy a pig from this litter for me to grow out and pay for the feed. We've decided to just sell the girls and grow out any boys. Except Bubba. He's still my buddy and will be our pet forever.

Here's a picture of my three boys from the last litter. That's my 8 1/2 year old with them, petting Bubba. Bubba has curly fur, it's kind of cool. They are supposed to be getting a growth spurt here soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow! What breed are they?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

American Guinea Hog


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love to hear how he likes the meat. Very interesting that they are so slow growing. Is taht kind of like a heritage breed chicken vs a meat bird?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, they are heritage breed, so not bred to grow super fast like the more modern pigs. I am fairly new to them, just have had mine for less than a year and a half. So I don't know all the ins and outs. They are supposed to do well on pasture without as much supplemental feed. I don't have lots of acres for them to roam, so I do feed mine grain. They also can get a lot of fat on them easily because they are a lard hog. I don't seem to have that problem. Mine are thin compared to a lot of people's I see, but they seem healthy to me. No bones sticking out or anything.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure is interesting...I'd love to see updates on how they grow out.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll get a picture next to my breeders later. They are about a year and a half old. The male is almost double the size of the female. I've had them since the male was 6 weeks old and the female 9 weeks old.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a picture of Don and Dulce as piglets right after I got them. Don was bigger, even though he's younger, then they were the same size for a while. Dulce stopped getting bigger and Don keeps on growing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So boys are better for meat for sure


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's getting plumper and her milk bar is filling more every day. Can't wait to see a new group of piglets!

And I keep forgetting to bring a camera with me when I go back, or a person to take the picture. Dulce comes to just below my knee and Don is just above my knee. They are probably the length of my goats, which are mostly mini lamanchas. Maybe a couple inches longer. I haven't tried to tape them for weights, so no clue how much they weigh. They are around a year and a half old.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's what Dulce looked like yesterday. I haven't checked her today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see piglets.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

she looks pretty big!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love little piggies! Still working on dad....  He wants guinea hogs and we want a Kune Kune. 
Do you know when she's due?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think she's bigger than last time, so maybe she'll have more than six. She was a bit out of it and slower today when I went out there. I think it will be soon! 

I run the boar and sow together, so I have no due date. I thought about Kune Kune's but they are really pricey around here. They are cute though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Come on, Dulce!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Dulce has a little bit of discharge. I'm feeling hopeful we will have piglets soon.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pictures. There's hay stuck in the bit of discharge. I never saw any discharge the last time around.

And Don slobbered on her side.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, I thought I'd be good and patient this time. Nope. I'm going crazy. I keep thinking that this is the day, but it's not. Her teats keep getting bigger, her backend keeps getting looser, and her belly keeps getting rounder. She better have a whole bunch of healthy babies in there!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Come on babies!!!!:clap:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I've decided she's never having them. She's going to be like that lady who got scared during birth, didn't have the baby, and they discovered she had a calcified baby in her when she was like 70.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

MylieD said:


> I've decided she's never having them. She's going to be like that lady who got scared during birth, didn't have the baby, and they discovered she had a calcified baby in her when she was like 70.


:faint: :laugh:<------substitute pig laughing at you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:shocked: Wow, that's crazy. Must have been a very scared lady.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, apparently the baby was an etopic pregnancy that survived because the placenta attached to her stomach and intestines. So when they told her she had to get a c-section, she booked it out of the hospital. The pain stopped after a few days and the baby passed away. Her body took over and coated it in calcium to protect her from decaying matter. When she was old, she was having stomach pain, and they took out the calcified baby. It's not the first or last time a calcified fetus happened. I heard about it on tv, but you can look up the story online.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's what she looks like today.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I got out a drop of milk and her milk bar is really full and tight. Hopefully by morning we'll have babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. She looks like she should go soon.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I sure hope so. The wait has been long this time around. I'll check her in a few hours.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her little udders are looking very full.... I'm not so good at speaking in pig language :lol: What's it called, a milk bar?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, the milk bar. I think it's a funny name since all the piglets go line up at the bar. It's even fuller now. That was two days ago.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No piglets yet.  It's storming today, so I'm sure that means it's a perfect day to farrow. Right in the afternoon when I have a dr appointment.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:hair:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's rather lay in the mud than have babies.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's nesting and contracting!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's had 3 so far. Btw, Don my boar is being awesome. He's laying outside the house in a mud pit. He usually lays next to her in the house.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That picture of her in the mud is so cute. Talk about a milk bar!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I couldn't get great pics since it was dark. She had 7. 3 boys and 4 girls. One girl is teeny tiny. I added a pic of Don laying in his man spot outside the house.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! No calcified babies! :lol: Did you have Don and Dulce together when she farrowed last year?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, but I missed the birth so didn't see how he acted. He was fine with them after. Even would give up his bowl for them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, how sweet. One of our broody hens last year was such a bad mom that the rooster started to teach the chicks how to eat :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

YAY, finally! I just love baby pigs.
Congratulations.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's funny, Suzanne. I can't imagine my little bantam roo raising chicks. He'd probably be scared of them. But then again, I don't think any of my hens would make very good mothers. They don't ever go broody. I just got a few showgirls and silkies to be broodies for me.

And baby pigs are sooooo cute and tiny. I love them. I want to keep them all when they are small. Then they started eating me out of house and home and I was ready to let them go. Lol. My sister took some more pics today, but hasn't sent them to me yet, so I will leave you all with one of my son's holding a baby boar. There always has to be one that looks like mama and this is the one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Speaking of bantams and raising chicks, we have a hen currently setting who is a bantam frizzle silkie cochin somthinother mix. For a week or so into her setting we didn't find her off the nest to count and mark the eggs, and when we finally did she had 16 eggs in there! She hid them under her so well and her such a small bird. 
Those piggies are sooo cute!!!! Still working on dad. Lol.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of eggs to hide under a bantam. She really must've wanted to be a mother.

Here's some more pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just the cutest things!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:drool: They are SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That much cuteness should be illegal!


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

So cute. My little sister is raising 2 for 4H this season 
Enjoy. They get big too fast


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They do grow fast. This is my sow's second litter and I raised her from 9 weeks old.

Here's Don being an awesome dad. Well really, he was just taking a nap in the mud and ignoring the piglets thinking he was mom.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

They are so tiny compared to him! Too cute


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The piglets discovered a mud puddle today. It was so cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!! That is adorable!!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

OMG seeing all these pics of piglets makes me want to buy back my pig and breed her again My brother and I bred her once and after chasing piglets around for the next couple months we gave up. We used this electric fence that was supposed to work but the piglets would just squeeze out, it was a nightmare. We kept the mom for for two more years before selling her. I want more pigs but they are really annoying because they are amazing escape artists!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good grief are those piglets cute!!! :-o


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

CanucksStar, I didn't have any luck keeping the first batch of piglets in once they wanted to roam. They'd mostly just go over to the goat pen and try to steal their food or munch on grass. We had a hot wire, but it didn't seem to bother the piglets. They didn't get themselves into trouble so I let them be. Eventually they were too big to squeeze out of the pen. This time we are using the electric tape, as you can see. I'll let you know if it keeps them in. They are starting to get more active.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Btw, the parents never try to escape and haven't since they were little. They didn't try in their old pen and they don't try in their new pen. So maybe it's something they outgrow.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The piglets haven't once escaped from the electric tape fence, so I'd call it a success.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The piglets are all growing well. They are eating and drinking water like champs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are the lil piggies doing?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are growing well. I haven't had any luck selling the girls yet. Hopefully soon. I learned to castrate. We did two and I chickened out on the third. They were bigger than it's normally done so not very pleasant. One boy ended up with a scrotal hernia, but it stayed inside so he's ok for now. Hopefully he will grow ok without any problem. He's a meat pig, but we'll put him down if he has any complications from it. Other than that, all are happy and healthy. I'll try to get some new pics.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone asked earlier about how they grow out. Here's a pic of the 14 month old barrows along with the 6 or 7 month olds, my goats, and a square bale for reference. We ended up having to process my boar Don because he became territorial and too aggressive for my happiness. We just got his meat back yesterday and there is a lot. I'm cooking some pork chops tonight and we're having ham for christmas. We'll process the two older barrows in February.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh wow, I want a freezer full of homegrown pork!


----------

